# Noobie here, what's the big deal about ratings?



## gypsydogg (Feb 5, 2015)

There seems to be a lot of underground knowledge of Uber. Glad I found this forum. What's the big deal about ratings? Correct me if I'm wrong but pax can't choose drivers based on ratings can they or they can't request a certain driver? Is there a pay premium for better ratings?


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Drivers are rated because Travis Kalanick sees no difference between drivers and MP3 files.

And he really likes 4.9 songs.


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

The only big deal is if you fall below 4.6 stars
Then one morning the phone stops working and you are no longer an Uber driver.


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

The truth is, they rate your picture.
Be attractive!


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

I changed my picture... 0.06 improvement.
I changed my floor mats... 0.04 improvement
4.95 currently


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

puber said:


> The truth is, they rate your picture.
> Be attractive!


And your floor mats... Even if car is not brand new, new floor mats make difference...


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> And your floor mats... Even if car is not brand new, new floor mats make difference...


I have weatherbeater rubber floor mats on uberPlus instead of the original ones that were hard to vacuum, but my floors smoothly change colors with glowing neon lights


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

The ratings are something non uber drivers like myself can laugh at.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

When Ubering i keep one of these in the back a run the cups and pipes up forward for the guys to amuse themselves with










The girls are a little more reserved and ask to take home the the toys. Anything for a good rating UBER says!!


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

I just went for a walk...and when I got home I gave myself a perfect 5 star rating...


----------



## Ext7484 (Feb 22, 2015)

The day where my rate are 4.6* is the day where all my passenger will be dropped 2 hours away from their destination..


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

gypsydogg said:


> There seems to be a lot of underground knowledge of Uber. Glad I found this forum. What's the big deal about ratings? Correct me if I'm wrong but pax can't choose drivers based on ratings can they or they can't request a certain driver? Is there a pay premium for better ratings?


ratings really only affect the driver
let it get below 4.6 and you will only have the option of being a rider


----------



## loft205 (Mar 8, 2015)

puber said:


> View attachment 4708
> 
> 
> I have weatherbeater rubber floor mats on uberPlus instead of the original ones that were hard to vacuum, but my floors smoothly change colors with glowing neon lights


Looks like a pair o jeans.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Raquel said:


> I just went for a walk...and when I got home I gave myself a perfect 5 star rating...


 For a brief moment, I thought Raquel came back to us. I knew I shouldn't have looked at the date of the post. I wonder if the mods put her in UberFreeze.


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

Lidman said:


> For a brief moment, I thought Raquel came back to us. I knew I shouldn't have looked at the date of the post. I wonder if the mods put her in UberFreeze.


yeah, i actually miss her and her brazen hussy posts. Lol


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

Her and denver diane would get along well (not)


----------



## YurFriendlyPirate (Mar 30, 2015)

Looks like I missed out on some wild posters here.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2015)

My rating is 5.0


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Loganzzzx said:


> My rating is 5.0


after how many rides?


----------



## joe flood (Jun 4, 2015)

Just create an account and pick yourself up for a ride give yourself a 5 star rating money comes back to you!


----------

